# Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht



## KaiserKoenig (3. Januar 2014)

*Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*

Hey leute!

Ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Unterforum erwischt, wenn nicht bitte verschieben.

Und zwar Suche ich für mein Sharkoon T28 Gehäuse neue Lüfter. Die Sch*** teile sind einfach viel zu Laut und nerven ohne ende. Den hinteren hab ich schon komplett draußen, da sonst der HR-02 nicht reinpasst. Vorne die zwei laufen auf niedrigster Einstellung aber das ist mir immernoch zu Laut. 

Ich hab schon über die Suche geschaut, konnte aber keine passende Themen finden zu ''Sharkoon T28 lüfter zu laut''. 

Also ich suche jetzt 2 neue Lüfter für vorne. Diese müssen nicht beleuchtet sein. Wichtig ist mir, das die Lüfter sehr Leise sind und einen guten Luftdurchsatz haben. Wäre cool wenn ich die Außerdem wieder ans Mainboard anschließen könnte. Preis ist erstmal egal.

Dann hätte ich noch ne Frage. Ich besitze einen HR-02 mit dem Thermalright Lüfter, eine Gigabyte HD7870 OC und ein Be quiet! L8 Netzteil. Der Thermalright lüfter lauft auf 900 1/min laut Mainboard. Die Gigabyte läuft mit 25% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Kann man da noch bessere Lüfter montieren, die noch leiser sind und trotzdem noch einen Ausreichenden Luftdurchsatz haben? Oder sollte ich erstmal nur die 2 Gehäuselüfter tauschen und hören ob es mir schon reicht?


----------



## Der-Ork (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*

Bei meinem T9 hat mir das hier geholfen BitFenix Molex zu 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm - sleeved black/black kommt günstiger als zwei neue Lüfter.


----------



## Offset (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*

Ich kann dir nur die Noiseblocker Blacksilentpro pl-1 ans Herz legen. Oder die Pl-2, die kann man auch sehr weit runter regeln.


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*

Welche Größe sollen die Lüfter haben und welchen Anschluss, damit sie ans MB passen? Hast du jetzt eigentlich garkeinen Lüfter drinnen, der Luft aus dem gehäuse raus saugt? Wenn nein, kannst du irgendwo einen anbringen? Mindestens einen der raus saugt ist sehr wichtig!


----------



## KaiserKoenig (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*

Sry hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Die Lüfter haben jeweils 120mm. Ein Lüfter (der hintere, blasend) ist demontiert. Die beiden vorderen Lüfter (saugend) sind noch eingebaut, laufen aber auf der kleinsten Stufe.

Lüfteranschluss müsste nen 3Pin Stecker sein. Hab nen Asrock Pro3 Z77


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*



KaiserKoenig schrieb:


> Sry hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Die Lüfter haben jeweils 120mm. Ein Lüfter (der hintere, blasend) ist demontiert. Die beiden vorderen Lüfter (saugend) sind noch eingebaut, laufen aber auf der kleinsten Stufe.
> 
> Lüfteranschluss müsste nen 3Pin Stecker sein. Hab nen Asrock Pro3 Z77


 
Das ist nicht gerade gut, denn wenn der hintere Lüfter aufgrund des Machos kannst du ja garkeinen Lüfter mehr einbauen der Luft absaugt, da oben ins Gehäuse ja auch keine reinpassen.(oder?) Wieviel Platz ist dennnoch nach hinten zum Lüfter-Gitter? Vielleicht passt noch ein Slim-Lüfter (12mm dick) dahin, das wäre immerhin etwas. Aber jetzt erstmal Empfehlungen zu dem was du eigentlich wolltest 
Nimm entweder diese: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beide sind leise und der Luftdurchsatz ist trotzdem noch relativ gut, teuer sind sie auch nicht..


----------



## KaiserKoenig (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*

Also ich hätte ca 20mm Platz zwischen Rückwand und Macho, dürfte als passen. Zur not mach ich den Lüfter von Außen dran. Oben hab ich leider gar keine Möglichkeit für einen Lüfter. 

Welche Empfehlung für einen Slimlüfter hättest du denn?


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*



KaiserKoenig schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ca 20mm Platz zwischen Rückwand und Macho, dürfte als passen. Zur not mach ich den Lüfter von Außen dran. Oben hab ich leider gar keine Möglichkeit für einen Lüfter.
> 
> Welche Empfehlung für einen Slimlüfter hättest du denn?


 
Ein Noraler ;üfter von außen dran wäre vielleicht besser, da er deutlich leistungsstärker und in der Regel auch leiser ist... Ansonsten gibts diesen hier: Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm (SY1212SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Aber ein Lüfter von außen is ne sehr gute Idee, hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## KaiserKoenig (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*

Dann mach ich den denk ich mal von außen dran. Dann würd ich mir 3 Enermax holen. Ich hoffe er ist draußen dann nicht zu laut, denn das Gehäuse dämmt ja bestimmt ein wenig


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*



KaiserKoenig schrieb:


> Dann mach ich den denk ich mal von außen dran. Dann würd ich mir 3 Enermax holen. Ich hoffe er ist draußen dann nicht zu laut, denn das Gehäuse dämmt ja bestimmt ein wenig


 
Keine Sorge, der Enermax ist sicherlich nicht laut. Selbst auf maximaler Drehzahl, kann ich dir bestätigen


----------



## KaiserKoenig (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Sharkoon T28 gesucht*

Ok cool. Danke für deine Hilfe! Dann werd ich mir die morgen direkt mal bestellen 

Schönen Abend noch!


----------

